# Could somebody identify this piece for me?



## cheezburger (Dec 17, 2010)

Everybody else I've asked doesn't seem to know, would somebody be kind enough to identify it for me?


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

Handel's famous Sarabande, originally from the keyboard suite in d minor HWV 437.


----------



## cheezburger (Dec 17, 2010)

Thank you so much.


----------

